# Swig Resizing Tool



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

I was checking these tools out online and they look pretty solid. Pretty pricey though. Whats your thoughts.
http://www.swigtools.com/swigtools.php


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

looks cool, but I don't see how it would work on K,L and M copper........


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Protech said:


> looks cool, but I don't see how it would work on K,L and M copper........


Exactly Protech. I use mainly K copper on water service's. I bought this tool and it was a joke on K copper. Fuggit about it. They make a sizing tool (NOT Swig) that looks like a soil pipe snapper that is way better. I'll find a link if anyone wants to know.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a SWIG in 2." I have used it twice in 4 years, but it paid for itself the first time I used it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a 1/2" and 3/4" sizing tool. When I did new construction, I used them alot. Slab guys and block masons were always damaging copper stubbed up out of slab. K type copper is almost never used here (at least not that I know of on cookie cutter trac homes). I guess the sizing tool would work on both L and M copper. Off hand I don't know the difference in wall thickness from L to M, what is it, a few 1000ths of an inch? 

I have been meaning to buy a 1" sizing tool just to have in case I need it. But I would rarely use it. I don't do new construction anymore. Only service and re-models.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

If you plan to work with soft copper tubing frequently I would consider them. Pasco makes some their own too.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The two swedge tools I have Gramps made on his lathe. They only work well on soft copper. Tried it on hard and the pipe split. They are just for reshaping from the inside. The Swig appears to control the outside as well.

I like the looks of the Swig in theory. But I'm not so sure about one tool being useful on K, L, M, and DWV since the I.D. is different on all of them. I would think one or more of them won't fit quite right.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

The problem with this tool although good in theory is trying to combine the inner and outer resizer in one tool. You are better off with a seperate inside and outside resizer. Or the snap cutter style on larger pipe.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> The two swedge tools I have Gramps made on his lathe. They only work well on soft copper. Tried it on hard and the pipe split. They are just for reshaping from the inside. The Swig appears to control the outside as well.
> 
> I like the looks of the Swig in theory. But I'm not so sure about one tool being useful on K, L, M, and DWV since the I.D. is different on all of them. I would think one or more of them won't fit quite right.


*Looking at the other tools on the Swig site. Looks to be a water main company. Therefore I am going to assume that the resizer in made for "K" soft tubing only. IMHO *


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Bill their site says it works on both L and K copper. And yes it may if you want to work that hard. Food grade lubricant and beat your brains out getting it on and off. Remember I speak from experience, I hated it. In fact I will sell mine for 1/2 price if you really still want to try it. Its a 2" model.

I like these, quick, easy and do a good job.
http://www.reedmfgco.com/?screen=round_it_straightener_rerounder


----------

